# Is it too late?



## Rina (Feb 26, 2016)

Hi,
I am new here. I have 4 and a half year old pure Golden, Doc. He has always been a handful but things are much better now, he is calmer and doesn't pull or jump as much. He is my first dog and I tried to educate myself a lot and train him according to all that I've learned. He failed puppy training completely, other dogs and owners were too much stimuli for him, he had to train one on one with another dog outside the class. I mean even the trainer couldn't handle him at all! He mastered many things quickly, but just had no interest in most things other than running towards other dogs and people. 
Fast forward and here I was the other day at a grocery store and these two young women, teens it looked, were doing puppy service dog training with golden and a lab and these were tiny ones just staring straight at their eyes and never losing eye contact. I was so envious, I love Doc to death and he is so great but there is no way he can go into grocery store or pet store without a prong collar and even then it is all too much pulling and distraction and just people thinking I haven't tried just about everything. I don't use a prong collar anymore and never wanted to use it but it was dangerous without it to me and others. Maybe my first clue should have been his sire named Titan, who was jumping all over and very excited for a mature Golden. My first idea was to name this one Zeus, for he certainly doesn't seem like a calm Doc you might imagine! Now, he has come a long way, he will sit, and wait often in non stimulating environment, he will wait for his food, he will ride next to my bike nicely(but that is more bcs he is afraid of the bike) and he will allow my cat to eat out of his bowl, he does go to his spot when I have visitors at home, and doesn't jump on guests any more, but it takes effort and me keeping an eye on it a lot. He will be well behaved at the dog park and sit before entering and leaving, and look at me a lot, and even follow me around the dog park! So people think he is a perfect dog, but then pull my arm out of the dog park running after any smell or a squirrel. If I am very in charge he will walk behind me, but that is enormous effort for me but it does work. So, I apologize for this huge post, forgive me, but is there any hope and if there is how do I train him to go into pet store and not cause such ruckus, he is completely in love with people, that is a part of the problem. My kids and husband were a part of the problem in the beginning as they loved and encouraged roughhousing with him, but that is no longer happening at all, I mean never, ever. At the time he was a puppy my sister in law commented how calm and well behaved Doc was just with me around, while her husband and mine went out(her husband is also a huge "dog wrestler and getting dogs to go nuts practitioner, so now I know they were raised to be around dogs in such manner!) Kids ignore him and hubby is overseas so he is truly my dog, and basically even what he listens he only listens to me. So, all advice is welcome and if you can point me in the direction of a thread that can help me please do. The real question is do I still have a chance to train him and take him to a store, like a pet store and be proud of him, or should I just give up and be happy with the good and accept the bad? Many, many thanks for all the help!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Yes.

Attend obedience classes (household manners and CGC level). 

What you learn is how to train your dog in public.

What your dog learns is how to behave in public. 

And use what you learn to train your dogs at pet stores...

If you work on it - you will get the behaviors you want. 

If you work on it. 

Me personally - my dogs are obedient when I ask for obedience. But pet stores - unless it's crowded and I need to get around people or dogs, I give the dogs no commands and they walk on a loose lead and are in "shopping" mode. 

With my Jacks, this means zeroing in on the toy aisle and picking out a toy. And then parading the toy around the whole store. <= I think it's cute and may have encouraged it...


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Where about in Maryland are you? The Potomac Valley agar Club has a list of member recommended training facilities. I've been doing classes at Capital Dog Traing Club in Silver Spring but there are many great places throughout the state.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

It sounds like you've made pretty good progress with what's probably not the easiest dog. As you've guessed, some of the interactions with other family members probably haven't helped with the training. I'd encourage training classes as the others have suggested.

With respect to challenging situations like the pet store you can start by having your dog sit outside the entrance and watch people coming and going. Treat for good calm behavior. If it's too exciting move farther back from the entrance. When everything is calm you can move into the store, have him sit in an appropriate spot and watch what's going on. Treat for good behavior. Slowly you can build up to moving around the store. For your first visits I'd choose times when the store is not busy. I don't let my dog sniff, lick or grab items off the shelves. If someone wants to pet my dog, I explain to them that she has to sit and is not allowed to jump up on them. Often people will say "oh, that's ok, I don't mind". Don't give in to that.


----------



## Rina (Feb 26, 2016)

Thank you so much for the suggestions! I am not that far from Silver Spring but quite a bit more to the North where it is pretty in some ways. I will try to follow the advice and keep working on it. He is not a bad dog just difficult in these situations. And yes I have found that dealing with people who are "ok" with my dog getting all excited because they just pet him without asking, or approach him with excited behavior add to the problem and he sees that as a permission to go nuts! I will check the Potomac Valley website to see if they have anything close to me. Many thanks!


----------



## Rina (Feb 26, 2016)

I meant pretty rural!


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Maybe it is time to try group training lessons again? As mentioned above, this will help him train to be in public situations. Explain to the instructor why you are there. If need be, keep some distance between you and the other dogs. Not all instructors like this, but he is your dog and you know him best. Work up to moving closer. Yes, remember there is the old saying "you can teach an old dog new tricks". Not that he is old, but they are never too old not to learn. If you do go to class, try to arrive a little early so he can get familiar with the site. Even I had problems if I arrived late and we immediately jumped into class. It was recipe for disaster. Keep it up! You've laid the foundation. Now he will have to learn you expect a little more out of him. I definitely like the suggestion above about practicing at the pet store in little steps. Good luck!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

This link takes you to a previous post listing various training places in VA & MD. Have you thought about agility or field work with your boy? Might be a great outlet to exercise the body & mind as well as teach impulse control. http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...s-northern-virginia-maryland.html#post5454346


----------



## Rina (Feb 26, 2016)

I started researching agility training today, I'll be honest that I didn't really know he would be a good candidate for that, he might just ran for other owners to cuddle insanely!But maybe he can do it! I should be more positive!


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

I don't think the typical obedience class will address what you're dealing with. (Ask me how I know!) Those classes will teach you how to teach your dog to sit, but they won't teach you how to get your dog to sit at petco while surrounded by bags of dog food. Some dogs don't need that extra step. You've seen them at dog class. They are sitting quietly next to their owners. The default behavior of those dogs is to do nothing. Your dog is a lot more interested in what's going on and he's got the gumption to do something about it. 

I'm working through a new book, Beyond the Backyard and it's about getting Sit around distractions and in new locations. It goes in baby steps to add new challenges. Casper and I are through the at home exercises, and we will start to work away from home next. And that won't be petco! It might be across the street. I already see improvement on our walks, so ask me in another six months how it went


----------



## Rina (Feb 26, 2016)

Yes, how do you know about obedience class? Doc was able to do what was asked as fast as possible and then move onto more important things such as getting attention from other dogs and owners while the trainer berated me the whole time even though I had more success than her with getting him to do obedience tasks. I have come to the same conclusion, he will sit at home, during walks with me he will sit as soon as I stop and I stop often when he is pulling. He'll even sit for a few minutes in my front yard while I do some work, he'll lay down as well and wait. He will even sit while another dog passes us even if that dog is barking at him as long if that dog is not right next to him, then he will try to play or chase and bark if other dog is barking like nuts at us, but it is the other times I can't seem to get him to stop and calm down like when my kid is rollerblading ahead of us, or bunch of temptations are around. I have to keep an eye on neighbors coming out and be on top of it non stop and even then he might run without any warning sign. It is all those other situations like kids going nuts around him(I mean he is adorable) and food and smells and squirrels, etc. The way I see his point of view when chasing my DD if she is ahead of us rollerblading, is that she is more interesting than me, and faster and I am clearly not doing my job chasing her. Food treats do not work for him. I tried having him carry a stick during walks, he loved that and behaved and would look at the stick and then get the stick for a while, we practiced drop the stick, and then look at the stick, then get the stick, until he either got bored or caught on that it is more fun chasing and smelling around. I am so grateful that people on this forum understand what I am talking about and don't treat me like I've done a crime by not being able to control him in such situations and I would love to have him just sit in Best Buy while I buy a new phone, at my feet, like a fairy tale story...


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

Rina said:


> Yes, how do you know about obedience class?


Oh, sorry, it was kind of a joke. My dog sounds a lot like your dog. The "problem" with obedience classes is they can't cover everything. The typical 6-week class covers Sit, Down, Stay, Heel, and, Come. Maybe they add in people greetings, dog greetings, go to mat. In that amount of time, both class and how much you can get done working at home, you'll be able to train your dog to do those things at home. Rare is the dog manners class that takes a systematic approach to adding locations and distractions, especially for dogs that are really, really distracted! 

Our dog school had a class call "Manners about town" that I was never able to take. It covered things like petco. Wish we had more!


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm not a skilled trainer, but in reading your posts, I don't hear a lot about exercise. If I missed it, I apologize.

IMHO, a young golden needs vigorous, daily exercise. A lot more exercise than a leash walk. If they don't get rid of that excess energy, they are often a handful. The saying, "A tired dog is a good dog" is true.

Doc sounds like a smart boy and you sound like a dedicated owner. In addition to obedience training, maybe he could benefit from a fun dog sport like agility or nosework? Might even be able to get the kids involved in something like that. 

Good luck.


----------



## Rina (Feb 26, 2016)

He does get exercise but it is true that during winter he isn't as active as in warmer months. Then he runs while I bike and goes on really long walks. Even during the winter we go to dog park at least twice a week. As weather get better his activity goes up but cold weather is difficult since I get headaches from the cold and the wind no matter how many layers I put on...


----------

